# DEALS: MOMO|SPARCO|.:R Line (Seats, Steering Wheels, Shift Knobs, Pedals)



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

****ASK US ABOUT OUR VORTEX MEMBER SPECIALS ON SPARCO AND MOMO SEATS, SHIFT KNOBS, STEERING WHEELS, AND MORE****










MJM Autohaus (www.mjmautohaus.com) and MJM Distributing (www.mjmdistributing.com) is one of only three facilities in the U.S. that is a direct Warehouse Distributor for _both_ MOMO _and_ Sparco, two of the biggest names in Italian Racing Accessories. What does this mean to you, the customer? It means we can get you the seat, steering wheel, shift knob, shift boot, pedal set, or racing harnesses at a deal nobody else can touch. Whether you're looking to tidy up your VW/Audi for the upcoming show season or you're simply looking to racing accessories for the track, we have you covered with MOMO and Sparco. We also stock 90% of the steering wheels, shift knobs, pedals sets, and shift boots from MOMO and Sparco! 
MOMO and Sparco. Are there bigger names in Italian-made racing accessories? Rich in history, both of these names are world-renowned for there racing heritage in Formula One championships, as well as other professional and amateur racing circuits all over the globe. Pro drivers such as Jeff Gordon, Mika Hakkinen, Alex Zanardi, Scott Sharp, Bobby Labonte, Juan Pablo Montoya, Jimmy Vasser, Jacques Villeneuve, Ralf Schumacher, Dario Franchitti, Bill Elliott, Paul Tracy, David Coulthard, Jean Alesi , and more than 20 other professional drivers in Formula One, Nascar Winston Cup, CART, and IRL, demand Sparco for their safety needs, while Italian Motorsport product supplier MOMO has recently been appointed as an official supplier for Superleague Formula.
If it's a MOMO or Sparco steering wheel, shift knob, set of seats, pedals, or any other tuner accessory, then MJM Autohaus (www.mjmautohaus.com) has it. As one of only a few distributors in the country that offer both lines, MJM can get you what you need for Volkswagen or Audi, be it an autocross car, drag racing project, weekend racer, or daily driver. Let us know what you're looking to do and we can help! Take a look at MOMO and Sparco's offerings and PM us for a great price on what you're looking for! Just a few offering shown below.
*~CHAMPION STEERING WHEEL - BLACK AND GRAY~*








***MOMO MILLENNIUM STEERING WHEEL IN 350MM***








*~MONTE CARLO - AVAILABLE IN 320MM OR 350MM~*








*GRAY ALCANTARA TREK STEERING WHEEL IN 350MM*
















**MOMO RACE AIRLEATHER ALUMINUM SHIFT KNOB**








**MOMO F16 EVOLUTION CARBON FIBER SHIFT KNOB**








........plus much, much more. This is just a small taste of we have to offer and are some of the faster movers for us over the years from Vortex members. Feel free to take a look at both MOMO and Sparco's line and contact us via our site or via IM for a quote. Contacting us through our site will always yield a quicker response than a post here or an IM, but we do our best to try to check the forums every day. 
AIM/YIM: mjmautohaus
PHONE: 210.DUB.PART (382.7278)
WEB: http://www.mjmautohaus.com


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: DEALS: MOMO|SPARCO|.:R Line (MJM Autohaus)*

*(Current December Specials on MOMO Steering Wheels)*


MOMO Champion Steering Wheel in 350mm: $189.95 with free shipping!








MOMO Monte Carlo Steering Wheel in 320mm or 350mm: $149.95 with free shipping!








MOMO Millenium Steering Wheel in 350mm: $249.95 with free shipping!








.....add $50 for a MOMO or Sparco Hub Adapter with purchase of any steering wheel! Email us for details.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: DEALS: MOMO|SPARCO|.:R Line (MJM Autohaus)*

*GREAT DEALS ON MOMO AND SPARCO ACCESSORIES - STEERING WHEELS, SHIFT KNOBS, HARNESSES AND MORE!*








Are you looking to race-prep (or even liven up) your VW or Audi interior with MOMO and Sparco wares? Are there bigger names in Italian-made racing accessories than that of the industry's best - MOMO and Sparco? Rich in history, both of these names are world-renowned for there racing heritage in Formula One championships, as well as other professional and amateur racing circuits all over the globe. Pro drivers such as Jeff Gordon, Mika Hakkinen, Alex Zanardi, Scott Sharp, Bobby Labonte, Juan Pablo Montoya, Jimmy Vasser, Jacques Villeneuve, Ralf Schumacher, Dario Franchitti, Bill Elliott, Paul Tracy, David Coulthard, Jean Alesi, and more than 20 other professional drivers in Formula One, Nascar Winston Cup, CART, and IRL, demand Sparco for their safety needs, while Italian Motorsport product supplier MOMO has recently been appointed as an official supplier for Superleague Formula.

If it's a MOMO or Sparco steering wheel, shift knob, set of seats, pedals, or any other tuner accessory, then MJM Autohaus (www.mjmautohaus.com) has it. As one of only a few distributors in the country that offer both lines, MJM can get you what you need for your Volkswagen or Audi, be it an autocross car, drag racing project, weekend racer or daily driver. We have great deals and all in-stock MOMO and Sparco (just *email* us and ask for the "Vortex Hook-Up" on anything not seen in this thread or if needing a steering wheel, hub or knob by itself. Let us know what you're looking to do and we can help). Below are just some of the MOMO Steering Wheel deals we'll be running (all of which include a MOMO or Sparco Hub *INCLUDED!* with them in the price). If you're looking for a steering wheel or hub adapter separately, please be sure to PM us for a great price quote.

*TREK BLUE STEERING WHEEL IN 350MM WITH HUB - $249.95 WITH FREE SHIPPING!* 











*TREK GREY STEERING WHEEL IN 350MM WITH HUB - $249.95 WITH FREE SHIPPING!* 












*TUNER STEERING WHEEL W/ RED STITCHING IN 350MM WITH HUB - $224.95 WITH FREE SHIPPING!* 












*QUAKE STEERING WHEEL IN 350MM WITH HUB - $224.95 WITH FREE SHIPPING!*


----------



## CWorthington (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: DEALS: MOMO|SPARCO|.:R Line ([email protected])*

what all needs to be replaced when doing he steering wheel?
Why do you do the steering wheel at all, if there is not an air bad in it??? doesnt that make it less safe?
but them seats are pretty sick!


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: DEALS: MOMO|SPARCO|.:R Line ([email protected])*

*MJM IS YOUR SOLE DEALER FOR MOMO *AND* SPARCO HERE ON THE VORTEX; PM US FOR DEALS ON SHIFT KNOBS, PEDALS + MORE! *


----------



## Rabbitoid (Feb 18, 2009)

chest crusher steering wheels. better get a harness


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (Rabbitoid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rabbitoid* »_chest crusher steering wheels. better get a harness

Tons of Sparco Harness Belts in stock, too!


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: (MJM Autohaus)*

deal still on for millenium and big spline adapter for MK2?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (BiH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CWorthington* »_what all needs to be replaced when doing he steering wheel?
Why do you do the steering wheel at all, if there is not an air bad in it??? doesnt that make it less safe?
but them seats are pretty sick!

You'll need a hub adapter (which we sell) for fitting any MOMO or Sparco Steering Wheel. And you're right, you won't be using an airbag with use of these wheels.

_Quote, originally posted by *BiH* »_deal still on for millenium and big spline adapter for MK2?









No doubt indeed (like Mobb Deep would say). IM sent.


----------



## gaede (Oct 4, 2008)

where can i find the seats on the website?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

gaede said:


> where can i find the seats on the website?


Check out www.sparcousa.com and www.momousa.com and contact us through our site for a quote.


----------



## 5i1verbu11et (Nov 4, 2009)

Do you have any R-line shift knobs? Or maybe a replacement for the top "ring" & shift #'s. (the silver ring and black part with the gears numbers.


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

5i1verbu11et said:


> Do you have any R-line shift knobs? Or maybe a replacement for the top "ring" & shift #'s. (the silver ring and black part with the gears numbers.


Still waiting on the R-Line stuff to come in right now (it's hard to get at times). We'll post up when they're ready to go!


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*LIMITED SUPPLY (3 IN STOCK) ON THE JET2 STEERING WHEEL - $224.95 W/ FREE SHIPPING! 

CLICK THE PHOTO BELOW TO BUY OR FOR MORE INFO - DISCONTINUED ITEM - BLOW OUT SALE!* 

​


----------



## Nurendra (Feb 6, 2001)

Any special pricing on the MK4 GLI front seats?
free shipping etc?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

Nurendra said:


> Any special pricing on the MK4 GLI front seats?
> free shipping etc?


Please email us through our site and we'll see what we can do for you.

But no, shipping would not be free on a set of seats that weigh as much as they do.


----------



## FujiTekniques (Aug 7, 2000)

I have sent several PMs but have not heard back. Please let me know if there is a better way to reach you.

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

FujiTekniques said:


> I have sent several PMs but have not heard back. Please let me know if there is a better way to reach you.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jeff


You can contact our MOMO/Sparco Inventory Manager Jenny, at [email protected]. She will be able to help you out! Thanks!


----------



## Gyro kidd (Jun 11, 2012)

Totally gunna check this out:thumbup:


----------



## sachabruneau (May 29, 2006)

Are the GLI seats brand new?


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

sachabruneau said:


> Are the GLI seats brand new?


 Of course; still wrapped in plastic; directly from Volkswagen.


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

Please email us through the site (www.mjmautohaus.com) for a quicker response than through the Vortex. Thanks.


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

:thumbup:


----------

